# Ancient African sticks



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

These African sticks at the de Young Museum in Golden Gate Park make my own sticks look pretty lame.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks forsharing the picture. Did they tell the age or the wood?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The plaques don't specify the kind of wood. However they state the dates, mostly early
20th century, one 19th century. I used the vertical panoramic function of the iPhone in order to be close enough
to make the text legible, yet image the entire length of those sticks. That's why there is a little distortion in the image.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

They're really nice carvings. Were they actually used as walking sticks or more ornamental or ceremonial?

Rodney


----------

